# kernel supports unicode, Chinese fonts is not support?



## smartly (Apr 7, 2009)

i know, don't support unicode's kernel, now.

but, i want to support Chinese font.

not with the aid of third party zhcon.

Example:

booting's dialog!


----------



## smartly (Apr 7, 2009)

but, linux is supported, now.


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 7, 2009)

smartly said:
			
		

> i know, don't support unicode's kernel, now.
> 
> but, i want to support Chinese font.
> 
> ...



Nuts ( you need to implement framebuffer at very minimal)


----------

